# Has anyone heard of Grom Audio Digital Interfaces



## niponki (Aug 2, 2003)

Just as the topics states... has anyone heard of this company? I am in the market now to find an iPod integration unit for my A4 and came accross this guy. They sell a regular iPod interface unit which does all the normal, track select, playlists, etc through the OEM HU, but they also have this unit;
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUDI-VW-SE...wItem
That says it can connect to any PC or other MP3 device. Not that I would do any of this persay... haha, i know, then why even ask right, but just for the 'ol "upgradability" thing. What I mean is, if you can get an interface that control not only your iPod, but any other MP3 player, and even a laptop, for about the same price, then why not? What is the catch? Has anyone ever tried these guys before?
Here is a link to their iPod only interface;
http://cgi.ebay.com/iPod-Adapt...wItem
- cheers


----------



## niponki (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone heard of Grom Audio Digital Interfaces (niponki)*

So after some discussion with the vendor, I found out that the difference between the two products listed above is that the PC adapter will let you adapt any MP3/PC audio device to connect with your OEM HU. However, it will not give you control of the device through your stock HU controls. Bummer. I guess that is what the iPod specific one is for, well, at least that is what they said. 
So the question still stands though; has anyone ever had any experience with this device?


----------



## tigster (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Has anyone heard of Grom Audio Digital Interfaces (niponki)*

bump, want to know as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chillywilly521 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone heard of Grom Audio Digital Interfaces (tigster)*

I'm also curious about this GROM product. I have read some things on some other pages and it seems to be a good product and 1/2 the cost of most other solutions. Check out the YouTube video of some installing one in a Jeep Liberty.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYmdy1iLyx4


----------

